# Fallout 3 funktioniert nicht mehr (Win7)



## Jase2 (20. Januar 2016)

Weiss jemand zufällig wie ich Fallout 3 auf Win 7 zum laufen kriege?. Ich bekomme beim starten ständig die Fehlermeldung "Fallout3 funktioniert nicht mehr". Laut Steam soll das Spiel auf Win7 auch nicht laufen aber es gab mal einen Trick womit man es zum laufen bringen konnte, allerdings hab ich diesen vergessen


----------



## MichaelG (20. Januar 2016)

Die Retail? Google mal nach F3+Win7. 

Soweit ich aber weiß mußt Du diverse Dateien auf WinXP-Kompatibiltät einstellen. Dazu im Netz auch eine No-CD-Exe suchen.

Am simpelsten wäre aber nochmal F3 auf Steam kaufen. Das funktioniert ohne Klimmzüge. Und soo teuer ist F3 nicht mehr. Zudem bekommst Du dafür die Ultimate Edition.


----------



## PcJuenger (20. Januar 2016)

Jase2 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand zufällig wie ich Fallout 3 auf Win 7 zum laufen kriege?. Ich bekomme beim starten ständig die Fehlermeldung "Fallout3 funktioniert nicht mehr". Laut Steam soll das Spiel auf Win7 auch nicht laufen aber es gab mal einen Trick womit man es zum laufen bringen konnte, allerdings hab ich diesen vergessen



Zieh den Uncut-Patch drüber und versuch's mal direkt (also ohne den Launcher) zu starten. Die Exe dafür liegt im Spielverzeichnis


----------



## Jase2 (21. Januar 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort, das werd ich mal versuchen und dann Berichten


----------



## Elektrostuhl (21. Januar 2016)

Hier noch ein offizieller Workaround.


----------

